# Stock support or S15 support?



## TheONE (Feb 24, 2004)

Quick question guys! I am almost done getting all my parts for my s15 conversion: I got the fenders, bumper, hood, and lights. But does everything that is on my stock radiator support fit on the s15 radiator support. Like stock radiator and all the rest. or do i have to buy some more new parts? Also ive heard you can cut the stock support. where would i cut and does anybody have any pics of a support that has been cut. I know it is a long question but my car is already at the shop getting painted and they are just waiting for the support. So thanks for all your help!


----------

